# Kritische Lücke in AWStats Totals



## Newsfeed (27 August 2008)

Durch Angabe präparierter Parameter ist es möglich, eigene PHP-Befehle an den Server zu übergeben und von diesem ausführen zu lassen. Ein Update steht bereit.

Weiterlesen...


----------

